# Not the first one, but I hope the last one...



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

Like I said earlier, I’m with m’y wife for 14 years now. But when I saw it was getting pretty serious between her and I, I asked her how many guys she slept with before. She was 28 and said ´I’d say between 20 and 25´. Honnestly, I was a bit in shock, but I was so in love with her. And she said: ´But i really hope you will be the last one...’ To this day I’m still the last one and proud of it...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Did you tell her your number? And what was your number? Just curious.


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

I’ve told her. It was... 4!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

That must have been quite a shock for both of you then, that you have such a different number.

We have had a lot of discussions here about a woman’s number and whether she should tell, or if she should lie about the number.

It’s a tricky subject for some couples.


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

Faithful Wife said:


> That must have been quite a shock for both of you then, that you have such a different number.
> 
> We have had a lot of discussions here about a woman’s number and whether she should tell, or if she should lie about the number.
> 
> It’s a tricky subject for some couples.


 We talked a lot about that. But after à while, it bécame a sexy subject. She told me things, I asked her things...


----------



## delupt (Dec 1, 2014)

The rational response is to double the number a woman says, and halve what a man says  ... but mostly it doesn't matter in the long run ... and delighted you are still together


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> That must have been quite a shock for both of you then, that you have such a different number.
> 
> We have had a lot of discussions here about a woman’s number and whether she should tell, or if she should lie about the number.
> 
> It’s a tricky subject for some couples.


"Funny" isn't it. All the worry about how many sex partners a woman has had. But very little concern about how many a man has had. As you know, this topic is discussed over and over here on TAM.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

delupt said:


> The rational response is to double the number a woman says, and halve what a man says  ... but mostly it doesn't matter in the long run ... and delighted you are still together


it is the rule of three, women multiply by 3, men divide by 3

his wife: had 60 to 75

he: 1.33 (his wife, a handjob from a woman before he met his wife)


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Mickey1967 said:


> Like I said earlier, I’m with m’y wife for 14 years now. But when I saw it was getting pretty serious between her and I, I asked her how many guys she slept with before. She was 28 and said ´I’d say between 20 and 25´. Honnestly, I was a bit in shock, but I was so in love with her. And she said: ´But i really hope you will be the last one...’ To this day I’m still the last one and proud of it...


Good for you, and you and her are an example to follow. Best to you.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The way I see it, knowing the number of one's spouses prior sexual partners, contingent that they're honest enough to disclose it, is something all couples should do, without deception, prejudice or jaundice, but rather with love, empathy, and understanding!*


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> "Funny" isn't it. All the worry about how many sex partners a woman has had. But very little concern about how many a man has had. As you know, this topic is discussed over and over here on TAM.


I don't see it as any different whether its male or female.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> "Funny" isn't it. All the worry about how many sex partners a woman has had. But very little concern about how many a man has had. As you know, this topic is discussed over and over here on TAM.


I’m confused. Who used the word “funny”? I didn’t.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

“Funny” as in peculiar, not “haha”. Probably a further comment on the “tricky” previous comment.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> “Funny” as in peculiar, not “haha”. Probably a further comment on the “tricky” previous comment.


I don’t see what’s wrong with saying it is a tricky subject for some couples. 

Tough crowd.

More specifically, I meant that some couples ask out of curiosity then wish they had never asked but they can’t unknow whatever they found out. For other couples, they did not ask because they didn’t see a reason to, then later they find out something they wish they would have asked about because their feelings would have changed if they did. Other couples ask, one or both of them lie and the truth comes out later. 

In no way are any of these “funny” and I never said or implied that they are.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

You’re finding offence where there is none.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don’t see what’s wrong with saying it is a tricky subject for some couples.
> 
> Tough crowd.
> 
> ...


I was not saying anything to criticize or come at you. It's just that your post had me thinking about that it seems that it's mostly men who have a problem with the number of sex partners the woman has had.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Walking on egg shells.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Mickey1967 said:


> And she said: ´But i really hope you will be the last one...’ To this day I’m still the last one and proud of it...


My FIL passed away 2 years ago. They lived out of state and when MIL came home for the memorial we took her to dinner at our favorite Greek place. While we were eating, she showed us a card FIL had given her when they were dating. It said, in his beautiful handwriting, "I may not be your first love, but I'm going to be your last." They were married 61 years.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I could not tell you how many my W was with. Never asked. Did not care. Still don't. 26 years come April.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> "Funny" isn't it. All the worry about how many sex partners a woman has had. But very little concern about how many a man has had. As you know, this topic is discussed over and over here on TAM.



Ah, yes...

But, that is because men are born with a Corona Iris about their head. They remain pure, no matter how many notches are found on their bed. :grin2:

However, the collecting nacho crumbs under their bed? That speaks of sloppy living. :surprise:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I was not saying anything to criticize or come at you. It's just that your post had me thinking about that it seems that it's mostly men who have a problem with the number of sex partners the woman has had.


It does seem like more men have a problem with it, but I wonder if that’s just TAM.

I definitely know women who do not want to date a man who has been around the block 50 times. But I’m not sure how they determine if a guy has or not. Do they ask him and if they do, do they believe his answer? I would guess that some men lie about their answer, especially if he feels she will reject him if he’s honest.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

```

```



Mickey1967 said:


> Like I said earlier, I’m with m’y wife for 14 years now. But when I saw it was getting pretty serious between her and I, I asked her how many guys she slept with before. She was 28 and said ´I’d say between 20 and 25´. Honnestly, I was a bit in shock, but I was so in love with her. And she said: ´But i really hope you will be the last one...’ To this day I’m still the last one and proud of it...


I guess it must have been her famous feet and those G-cup boobs that made her so popular with the boys before she met you. :grin2:


----------



## a_new_me (Dec 27, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> It does seem like more men have a problem with it, but I wonder if that’s just TAM.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely know women who do not want to date a man who has been around the block 50 times. But I’m not sure how they determine if a guy has or not. Do they ask him and if they do, do they believe his answer? I would guess that some men lie about their answer, especially if he feels she will reject him if he’s honest.




I think it is how we are hard-wired.

Women are more “emotional” where men are more “physical”.

So, a woman is probably more concerned with how many other women her man has “loved”, where as a man is more concerned about how many other men have tried to “plant their seed” in their women.

It is the same concept about how a man is not a man unless he has a high number (player), but a woman is a **** if she has “been around”.

Equality is catching up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

I didn't ask what her number was. But I took a hike shortly after she revealed that she had put out to a truck driver just to get a ride.
Well, I was in the Army then anyway.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

a_new_me said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem like more men have a problem with it, but I wonder if that’s just TAM.
> ...


Not necessarily. I was close friends with a guy in high school. He later had a college girlfriend who broke his heart and for almost a couple of decades after that he was with a ton of women. A TON. After my divorce there was the potential to be in a relationship with him and one of the reasons I would not have seriously considered it was his extremely high count. Nothing at all to do with wondering how many he had "loved" but everything to do with a huge difference in how we viewed sex and a great biological ick factor that he had had such close contact with THAT MANY mouths and vaginas on the planet. His count was really high.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

It's an easy question to answer for the wife and I. We were each others first and last. Married 47 years this May.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, if you truly believe this, and it's an automatic assumption that people are going to lie, then why ask??? 

These discussions consistently come across as nothing more than a gigantic mind****. 



delupt said:


> The rational response is to double the number a woman says, and halve what a man says  ... but mostly it doesn't matter in the long run ... and delighted you are still together





oldtruck said:


> it is the rule of three, women multiply by 3, men divide by 3
> 
> his wife: had 60 to 75
> 
> he: 1.33 (his wife, a handjob from a woman before he met his wife)


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > That must have been quite a shock for both of you then, that you have such a different number.
> ...


One thing that seems to escape these conversations are the number of women out there who won't date a guy they even remotely think is a player, and there is really only one way a guy earns that label.


----------

